# Grinder suggestions



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm pleased to have sourced a 2006 Gaggia Classic from an ex-Gaggia engineer. I'm now looking for a grinder. I'm only really interested in an espresso grinder. I've heard good and bad things about the popular grinders. Does anyone hear have any recommendations? I have about £250 to spend and I'll probably make up to 10 espressos a day. I'd suggest that anything would be better than purchasing pre-ground coffee, so ease to maintain etc is very important. Many thanks


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

How big grinder can you accommodate in the kitchen? Eureka Mignon, Mazzer Super Jolly all in the range. In the sale section of this forum you can always find decent offers.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rnash said:


> I'll probably make up to 10 espressos a day. I'd suggest that anything would be better than purchasing pre-ground coffee, so ease to maintain etc is very important. Many thanks


10 spros a day based on the average people drink is mainlining


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

L&R said:


> How big grinder can you accommodate in the kitchen? Eureka Mignon, Mazzer Super Jolly all in the range. In the sale section of this forum you can always find decent offers.


Thanks for your advice. I have read that the grinder is more important than the machine. How much should someone pay for a grinder; is there a ratio or formula? Certainly new the grinders that have been mentioned are more than I envisaged. I just want to be able to capture those flavour profiles of different beans etc


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

The Kinu M47 is a high end hand grinder that's great for Espresso, as well as other brew methods too. It also grinds very quickly with little arm strain


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

grit782 said:


> The Kinu M47 is a high end hand grinder that's great for Espresso, as well as other brew methods too. It also grinds very quickly with little arm strain


At 10+ 'spros a day I'd personally be looking for an electric.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> At 10+ 'spros a day I'd personally be looking for an electric.


One of the best value good commercial grinders is the Mazzer Super Jolly with its 64mm burrs. Plenty about and endless threads on DIY mods. Price range for a doser is £150-200. You then take the doser off and use some kind of DIY funnel to minimise retention. Plenty of info you can Google on all this, and videos on YT too. If you see a Major for £250 grab that instead.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Mazzer jolly seams big at first, but after a while you really don't notice it, especially if the bean hopper is removed. Makes a good pairing with the gaggia.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

A quality used grinder should be well within your budget. My best results have been with a ROK hand grinder but 10 shots a day is a lot (way too much for me) of cranking.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you google Eureka Mignon Mk2 at the moment you will see some not that much over £250. There is more than one model and I'm not sure what the differences are. Can't express an opinion on how well they grind but they often crop up in suggestions of what to buy at min cost.

The previous model crops up on ebay used from time to time and those should be well within your budget.

Mazzers. People tend to use them without a hopper and weigh beans in. It can be hard for people looking around for the first time to find out what they do. I loosely tacked detail on the end of this thread

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?45650-Grinder-upgrade-suggestions

Others new. I think it's possible to get something suitable at more like £400 but some would still say mod a used mazzer.

Then there is the Sage Smart Grinder Pro. Often produces huge hoots of derision from people who have used on and some that haven't. I've used one and wouldn't criticise any one else that does.They will grind for espresso, give repeatable results and I suspect at that price very hard to beat. it's pure consumer stuff. The Eureka is more robustly built.

John

-


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Couple of 64mm burr on demand grinders are on sale here if you check the 'sale thread'


----------

